# dehorning iron, kid box



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

I am getting a burning iron for my nigerians..now I am thinking about the box. I can build one, and I have seen how-to's online before, I just want to make sure of the dimentions for my babies. If anyone has ideas or has ever made a kid box, I would love to hear about it!! Thanks a bunch! :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Victoria, I am sorry, I have no idea about the box or anything that has to do with the dehorning. I do not do it. 
I will have to look where I say the sizes on line. I know I saw a how to and the desired size for different goats. I would think one was as good as the other but then again what do I know. :scratch: :shrug:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i will measure mine.. its built for standards though... but if you put a towel in it will fit a nigerian kid well


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

Okie, thanks! :greengrin:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I got the head piece for my box off of hoegger supply. But like someones elses mine is built for standard sized kids. But if i put a block of wood or towel in the bottem i can fit a mini. Another thing i did with mine, is i didnt hinge the lid onto it. this way i can put bigger kids in, often their heads are too big for the headpiece and i have to rest their heads on it the lid wont line up and is slightly further back. 
the building instructions come with the head piece.
beth


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

Beth, 
Oh cool! Okay, thanks!! I will look on Hoeggers for the head piece!!
Thanks!


----------

